# Don't ya just love making the cashiers at WalMart wonder



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

On my way into town for the horse show a couple weeks ago my friend asked me to stop by the store to pick up some WD-40 for a snap that had gotten stuck and a bag of ice for the cooler. I got up to the check-out with my stuff. The girl at the counter stared at me for a second and finally asked if I was going to do some kind of experiment. :lol:

The best one though, happened several years ago when a friend and I were putting together a foaling kit for a 4-H project. Most of the things we needed we already had laying around the house, but we were missing a couple of items. So we went to Wal-Mart and walked up to the cashier with nothing but some KY jelly and an enema. As she was ringing us up she said "I don't even _want_ to know what you two are up to" We just grinned as we paid her and walked off, giggling uncontrollably. We honestly hadn't thought how bad that looked before she said something.

Now, I know I'm not the only one to get some strange looks when buying horse related items. Share your stories of when your purchases might have given people the wrong idea.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Haha those are awesome. I don't have any, though...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

At least you didn't bring the horse with you. Ours have been all over town....heck, last week we went to the furniture store after my lesson (dressed in breeches, a polo, and tall boots....), trailer in tow, and loaded our furniture in the back of the truck. Quite the crowd gathered to watch the horse crew load. I've also walked in to WalMart (also in breeches) with an empty water bucket to buy ice for the horse's water on the trip.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

That's great Ink! No funny cashier stories but did make a quick run once and didn't bother to shed the barn gear. Checking out I hear this little boy behind me in line whisper to his mom "What's those pokey things on her shoes mom?" She told him that he wasn't being polite. I told her not to worry about it and explained my spurs and then a million more questions about horses.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I've gone to work in my riding clothes before. Leggings, riding boots and half chaps. Got some funny looks from customers. The regulars just say "Oh! You were riding before work?" lol

I'm surprised the cashier even really paid attention to what you were buying or cared. I work at a thrift store and I always have people telling me what they're going to do with the random crap they're buying. I try to appear polite and interested, but frankly, I could care less what they do with the stuff they buy. And heck, it's Walmart. I'm sure people have bought weirder combinations of stuff.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> And heck, it's Walmart. I'm sure people have bought weirder combinations of stuff.


No doubt. The people of Walmart pictures should say it all :lol:


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

I haven't gotten too many odd looks. Just mostly when I go in to get just polysporin and athletes foot cream for thrust treatment. But one time I'm sure my barn get up didn't help the situation though.

I was with three of my guy friends and we stopped at a convenience store. I wasn't paying attention to them, wandering around looking for food starving after riding all day. I walk to the cashier while they were all paying for their stuff and got the weirdest, dirtiest look from the man ever as I left with them. 

3 guys, 1 girl. Each guy bought an energy drink and one guy decided to buy a pack of 3 condoms. 
Even better when the guy was working again the next day when I went in with my boyfriend. I can take a pretty good guess what he thought of me haha.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Well, I have a WM story but it's what I DID to the cashier not what I bought, actually they gave me my oil change for free!

I had eaten lunch out with a girlfriend and then we headed over to WM to get my oil changed. Checked in, felt fine, shopped for a bit, started feeling ill...
Heard my name called and barely made my way to the counter. I know I was turning green but the guy behind the counter KEPT talking about my old VW Cabriolet, yadda yadda, story this, needed that... too long, way too long, couldn't get AWAY!
Well, I lost it. Completely projectile vomited ACROSS the auto center checkout. Missed the guy by inches. The look on his face was sheer shock and dismay!!
So we stood there for what seemed like hours staring at the situation, he didn't move.
I reached out to him and said... Which is now infamous in our circle of friends...
"Can ya hand me a F***** towel or something!"
I was ushered out to the parking lot and handed my keys.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

diapers, duct tape, petroleum jelly (4 containers of it btw, horse had a drain in her stifle from a hematoma), cortizone, and desitin. Yes, the cashier gave me strange looks, but I pretended not to notice them.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have thought about it when I have purchased the large size of KY jelly, which I also tend to get with pure mineral oil. I don't need the gallon size, so I get the smaller mineral oil sizes at a mega mart - which are large size by human standards. I don't want to discuss "why and what for" I am getting these items w a cashier. So, I walk around until I see a female cashier, and join "that line" - for some reason that seems "better".


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Or, you can just go through the self-check (at least at Walmart) and not have to deal with anyone except the overseer cashier saying "Have a nice day" as you walk away. ;-)


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I used to get a "yeah, right lady, get a better story" look from the guy at the Liquor store. When I owned my former horse Red, he had anhydrosis. I was told to give him a beer...he didn't like Budweiser and then I was told give him a Guinness Beer. So I trotted myself to the liquor store and asked if I could buy one. Heck, those things are expensive and if he didn't like them I didn't want to be stuck with them (I don't drink!!!). He said No....but had a 4 pack. I explained they were for my horse - :? and he looked at me a little funny. Got up to the counter and remembered I need something else. I said "I need Everclear please - for my cakes". :shock: :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I explained that I was a cake decorator and used the Everclear to paint on cakes or clean the powdered sugar off of them.

ahahahahahahhaha he looked at me like I was nuts. They still do - especially when I insist on a receipt for taxes!!!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had some fun chats with salesmen in tourism tack shops, asking to tell me about different yachting and climbing ropes, and seeing the odd looks in their faces when I explain that I need the ropes for lead lines and rope halters. They are every time like "such a waste of a good rope!"


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

QOS, that totally reminds me of something that happened to a couple of my friends in high school. We're Mormon, so we definitely don't drink, however when my friends and I would get together to watch movies, we'd always mix up virgin drinks (virgin margaritas were the usual, but we'd also make Shirley Temples and daquiris) to go with our popcorn. Anyway, two of my guy friends were getting supplies for movie night and found that they needed grenadine. So, they headed over to the liquor section at Safeway and were searching for it...when up walks one of our leaders from church! We live in a very small town (only one grocery store), so it was inevitable that they see someone they know. Anyway, this leader walks up and says "Whatcha lookin' for, boys?" They turned beet red and mumbled that they were trying to find the grenadine. Luckily, they found it in a few seconds and, after a hasty goodbye to the leader, dashed out of the store. They NEVER lived that down!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't have any weird stories about things that I bought for horses, but I did get a really strange look once when I walked in, bought a george foreman grill and some dog food, and walked out  I'm sure that the lady thought I was going to grill the dog food.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My biggest problem is pulling a pocketful of change out of my jeans to pay for coffee and it's full of hay. Or someone is in need of a sharp knife and what do I pull out, but a pocket knife. Non horse people don't clue in as to why a woman would carry a knife.


----------



## megm5441 (Mar 7, 2011)

I enjoy going to Wal-Mart in jeans, half chaps and boots. I'm sure I smell pretty good as well after 3 hours of stall cleaning. The looks I get are priceless, the men stare at my chaps, kids just look at me like I am weird. When I was a teenager, my mother was well known for wearing her coveralls to Wal-Mart.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I think feed stores and tack shops need to start carrying these items, especially feminine products! They'd make a killin!


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

Fly I was thinking the same thing. When i open my tack shop I will definitely be open on Sunday mornings and convenience will be key! I wanna have a horse back ride through part of it for sodas and stuff! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

i did get a funny look when i had been to the saddlery and decided to walk down the streett with a man friend after i had bought a new lunge whip


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Crazy Glue, a sack of dog food and a half gallon jug of whiskey at 8.oo in the morning.

I got the funny look, I told him the dog food and whiskey was for breakfast and he didn't even want to know what the Crazy Glue was for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

OMG! We can certainly get some funny combinations. I chuckled at a few of these.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

The Walmart where I live is located right next to the Fairgrounds and show arenas, so it's not unusual for people to show up and buy things in their show clothes, or in their barn work clothes, with a shopping list that contains Vaseline/petroleum jello, baby wipes, hair spray, hair nets, WD-40, and hair ties.


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

See, in my town, when you go
In subway for lunch there are at least two jockeys, a catch rider, two dressage trainers and four other people in jods. At least three others will be in chaps and boots from riding cattle and the rest are used to us, they are the weirdos.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## princecharming (Dec 2, 2011)

haha these are great!
most recently, at a grocery store before a hunter pace (buying breakfast) a man approached me and my friends and asked if we had been to a horse show early this morning? (it was 6:00 AM) we said we were on our way to a hunter pace and he looked at my jacket(i had fallen off a few days ago in it and hadn't had time to clean it) and said "i just figured because of her jacket!" LOL, my friends still wont drop it


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

Haha, too funny. All I ever got was "wow, what are you having for dinner tonight?" after buying 15lbs of carrots.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

People still look at me funny when I go to get a slurpee while taking a break from riding horses. Mud on my face, spurs on, hay in my hair and twine in my back pocket. And in the summer I'll also kill two birds with one stone : tanning while riding. So slurpee run in a bikini top, cut off short shorts, cowboy boots and spurs, hay in my hair, and streaked in dirt. I'm not ashamed of my horsey-ness what so ever lol. Winter time, I'll stop at the bar for a beer wearing big winter riding boots and chaps, a toque over my hat, and multiple jackets. 
I once stopped at walmart to get a huge jar of diaper rash cream, vaseline, mineral oil, huge bottle of vegetable oil and ice cream lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I get some funny looks when I buy 6+ boxes of rantidine for my mares ulcers lol


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

You'd think the cashiers at walmart would be desensitized to the odd combinations of the things people buy. 

I guess my oddest combination, that I can remember anyway, was a drill, hoolahoop, a bag of chips and canned dog food. I was also wearing the dirty clothes I had been working in all day and my boots. What I find the funniest, though, is that my nails were freshly manicured, long, had bright pretty polish on them and even a little flower painted on them. I could tell by the look on his face that he wanted to say something. He didn't though.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

On a few occasions I have bought human psyllium products for the horses. Several large plastic containers of it all at once. I would just go through the check-out line like normal but my Mom always felt compelled to explain to the cashier it was for the horses. :lol: Um, yes, I guess we have a minor constipation problem, lol! 

And at foaling time, yes I have bought enemas and KY jelly all in the same purchase. Doesn't everyone? :mrgreen:

My latest greatest find was a 50 lb bag of carrots at the grocery store. I carted that up to the cashier with a big grin on my face.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

As a teen and living in a large city, the transit was our main mode of transportation. A gal friend and I had to take it then have a half mile walk to her friend's stable. His big team of Belgians had been idle so he offered that we ride them which of course, had to be bareback. Three hours later we were getting on the bus when we realized our backsides were full of dirt and horsehair and there was a definite fragrance of Eau de Cheval. Everyone turned and looked at us as we had to make out way to the back of the bus.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

be a big burly guy and go buy womens panty liners,,, 

They are relatively sterile, individually wrapped, cheap, readily available and make great first aid dressings, I keep a few in a baggie with soem vet rap and other things for a trail first aid kit.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Joe, they just though you were on a Honey-Do run for your wife . :lol: the first time Barry had to buy them for me after our first child was born (I ran out of them....I did stock up!) he was mortified. :lol:

Last year I went to get athlete's foot ointment and Neosporin for a thrush treatment. I asked the druggest where the athlete's foot ointment was and then picked it up a few feet away. This lady (I am using this term very loosely) said to me "just pee on your feet in the shower and that will get rid of it" :shock::rofl:

I told her "that might be a little hard to get him to do that - it is for my horse's thrush!!!" :lol: 

She was just trying to be helpful but I thought " lady do I look like I need to pee on my feet?" Might have but hadn't been to the barn yet...I thought I looked ok!!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

When I lived in the Colorado Mountains, I used to take hunters out in the Wilderness areas. 

I was coming in one time with a stock trailer full of horses and mules, pack saddles and panniers in the pickup, and assorted gear stuffed everywhere.

I had broken the wire to a taillight to the trailer and a H P officer stopped me to tell me. He looked in the cab. I had a hunting rifle, a .38 revolver (they were unloaded), a huge hunting knife in a leather sheath and roll of paper towels on the seat. On the dash was a Bible, roll of toilet paper and a bunch of hand-tools.

Cop looked in and said, "Gee lady! Your ready for anything. I'll bet nobody messes with you."


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I've gotten some odd looks from cashiers at the dollar store when I need to buy horse stuff. Especially the one time I was getting ready for my first show .

At a horse camp I go to, it's traditional for the campers to go to Wal-Mart to buy things to dress the horses up for the drill team. The first year I was there, we were running down the aisle (after having decided where to go first) and this guy walks up. I turn to him, pause for a second, and scream "Horses!" before running off again. Both years I was there the teams had plenty of arguments of what would and wouldn't spoke the horses, or how this was going to work with the rest of the stuff for the drill team, etc, right in front of random people. 

Back when my cousin and I used to take lessons together every other week, our grandfather used to always take us out to get hot dogs. We walked in there with our boots, and for my cousins their chaps and half-chaps. People would give us the strangest looks ever .

Just last week I was going horseback riding with the club at my school, so I was dressed in my stuff. So was my friend. You can bet that we got some "what the heck" stares :lol:.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Ah, good times! We went to Wal Mart and picked up something like 35 canisters of Metamucil. People kept looking twice. xD Like, "Got some issues?" x)

And it is REALLY awkward buying KY Jelly when you're 16 – people are always shaking their heads and muttering. Judgmental little snooties, aren't they?


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

When I first got my mare and was getting her healthy again I would put aloe vera juice in her grain. Would buy gallons of it off the shelf at Walmart. You find it on the same shelf with enemas, epsom salts, and other aids for constipation and those kinds of problems. One day a woman was there in the area stocking shelves and I mentioned that they are always out of stock and so I buy 2-3 gallons when I do find it. She gave me a look... so I mentioned that it was for my horse. Her look got even weirder.

Joe4d, I have newborn diapers stocked up for bandages, too!

Saddlebag, I've had the bareback dirty behind while running errands, too. Caught 2 women staring at my backside one time while leaving the post office. Had been on a huge grey gelding, so you can imagine. I just thought that hey, I had a better time than you did this afternoon, ladies!

I always do my errands after the barn in the evenings. Usually don't wear boots, but otherwise I really don't care what people think. And I also buy beer.... for me!


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

Being one of those Cashiers... Eventually, you just desensitize to other people's purchases. This couple came in and bought a full shopping cart of 2L pop and the other was all chips. I did my job and rang them through politely... Meanwhile, my friend was on another till and she tells me on our break: "This older guy, and I mean OLDER guy came through my till with KY jelly, condoms, hand cream and tissues... And I tried not to turn red when he said to me: 'It's exactly what you think it is.'" -- I laughed. Oh dear God, the stories we have... LOL.

On a different note, I do love Mane n' Tail shampoo. At least for me, I find it leaves my hair much softer and managable than regular shampoo/conditioners..  Your stories make laugh! WalMart -- hit or miss experience.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I read these to my Husband, he busted a gut! Asked him if he's ever bought a weird combination of things?
His response:
"DON'T you REMEMBER when we found out you were pregnant!" I was so upset thinking I was that I sent HIM to the store for the test. At the time we lived in a small retirement village and he had to go to a little drug store in the town center that was run by really old ladies, whadda he buy?
A Pregnancy test, condoms (just in case I wasn't), and a bag of Doritos!


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

Atta' boy! LOL!


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> Or, you can just go through the self-check (at least at Walmart) and not have to deal with anyone except the overseer cashier saying "Have a nice day" as you walk away. ;-)


I ALWAYS get stopped at those things! "Please see a cashier...." Really... :-x Argh.....


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Always, get weird looks, often times I also have my 3 year old and 2 year old niece with me, at 18 and 19 years old, so it get worse, until the point I have had to tell some people that was just my nieces. Then it doesn't help, while they are cranky going and buying graphs, and duct tape. But normally my weird looks involve, hunting season or because I have 2 little girls with me.


----------



## moderncowgirl (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm in ontario, last summer I went to the grocery store with my mom. Our horses love the husks from corn on the cob. I was helping my mom husks some corn and clicked in my head hey our herd would enjoy this treat! The stores just usually throw the stuff out. There was two bins full of corn husks. I looked for a guy who gladly helped me load the bags into a shopping cart. Of course mom wasn't done shopping so I ended up pushing clear garbage bags full of husks through the store. Got some very odd looks from people! Had to explain to cashier I was told I can take it for horses..my horses got a nice treat at my embassement.

I also showed in many stores dresses in work shirts, cowboy boots, jeans and spurs many of times! I also worked on a dairy farm so coverals covered in manure and rubber boots was also my attire some days!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I once had to pick up a personalized cookie cake for my brother....a long with a pregnancy test. :lol: 

I also went one time for hairspray and my brother asked me to get a jar of Bacos, too. That was a strange one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How about a tube of antibiotic, anti fungal and a huge IV syringe?


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I once got very strange looks from a cashier as I was checking out and paying for my feminine pads. I didn't think it was such an unusual thing to buy, until I got them home and realized they were for leaky bladders and not periods. -.-
The boyfriend ran out to the store late at night a while back and came home with condoms and cheesecake. He was ready to par-tay! lol

I used to cashier at Bed Bath and Beyond when our store added it's beauty products and toiletries section. That meant we also sold condoms and lubricant, among other things. I had a couple people actually get irate and tell me it was disgusting and immoral. Glad I don't cashier anymore.

I always run to wal-mart or the corner store in my dirty boots and jeans, dirt under my fingernails and hay in my hair. I thought if you lived country enough, people pretty much understand this appearance? lol Might be harder for you folks in bigger cities.

So no funny horsey purchases yet, but I know there will come a day.:wink:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

BaileyJo said:


> I ALWAYS get stopped at those things! "Please see a cashier...." Really... :-x Argh.....


Good luck finding a cashier at Wal-Mart.....LOL

Never understood why they have two dozen checkout registers and only three might be open.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Ammo, coffee, vaseline, condoms, and duct tape.
At 6am.
With my buddy who looks like a gorilla.
Cashier guy gives me a strange look, i wink at him and blow him a kiss, slap my buddy on the back, and say, who rides first studmuffin!
Mike about wet himself when he figured out what i was up to....
The lady behind us knew us from the rodeo, and knew the REAL story....
Headed out hunting coyotes...need coffee for the morning, ammo for those yotes dumb enough to get that close, vaseline to prevent chafe, duct tape to fix the tent, and the condoms for coyote pee lure drip system....works like a charm!
its amazing how entertaining shopping at sunrise at wally world can be!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

azwantapaint said:


> Ammo, coffee, vaseline, condoms, and duct tape.
> At 6am.
> With my buddy who looks like a gorilla.
> Cashier guy gives me a strange look, i wink at him and blow him a kiss, slap my buddy on the back, and say, who rides first studmuffin!
> ...


This was funny as I was reading it thinking you were a woman, then I saw at the bottom you are a man and I almost spat my drank out :lol:


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Today was my moment. My coworkers and I walked over to the store at lunch as we each had things to pick up. She bought an enema and I bought party hats......interesting enough combo...but then you have to consider our conversation at the checkout. Speaking to me, she says, "how do you give a pig an enema?". The look on the cashier's face was hilarious. (yes she was serious.....the enema is for her pig). Not to take all the heat she then says, "what are you laughing at, mxxxxx, go ahead and tell him who the party hats are for.". At which point I had to admit to the cashier that the hats were for our horse........tomorrow is her birthday.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Ky, duct tape,wd-40, and rope, have these items in your hand while asking to have a duplicate key made at the local Wally World.


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Good luck finding a cashier at Wal-Mart.....LOL
> 
> Never understood why they have two dozen checkout registers and only three might be open.


 
Oh, I hate that! I always go to WalMart at lunch because its not far from where I work. Well, its a Super WalMart so there are A LOT or registers, and literally only 2 are open. One on the food side and one of the "home" side. The self checkouts are always turned off too. Im usually in a rush and always get stuck behind someone with a cart that is overflowing with stuff. I've been getting in the habit of paying at one of the other registers, like the one in eletronics or the one in hardware.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

wetrain17 said:


> Oh, I hate that! I always go to WalMart at lunch because its not far from where I work. Well, its a Super WalMart so there are A LOT or registers, and literally only 2 are open. One on the food side and one of the "home" side. The self checkouts are always turned off too. Im usually in a rush and always get stuck behind someone with a cart that is overflowing with stuff. I've been getting in the habit of paying at one of the other registers, like the one in eletronics or the one in hardware.


I know...I do the same. Especially after being stuck in line behind the tweeker with the FoodStamp debit card retelling the cashier(who she obviously knew) the story of shooting at her husband the night before...awesome.

I tried boycotting WalMart but where else can you get jalapeno peppers, new underwear and Fix-A-Flat in one stop?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Nappies and duck tape.

No joke- for a hoof abcess. My dad was given a horrified look. No... we're NOT taping a nappy on to a baby ahahaha


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

DuffyDuck said:


> Nappies and duck tape.
> 
> No joke- for a hoof abcess. My dad was given a horrified look. No... we're NOT taping a nappy on to a baby ahahaha


So been there. I was in the baby aisle looking at all the options when a helpful clerk approached (first clue that this was obviously not at walmart lol) . She asked if I needed help and I explained I was trying to figure out what size diaper to buy. She asked boy or girl...I said girl. She asked how much she weighed.....I said, "oh, about a thousand pounds......."


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

themacpack said:


> So been there. I was in the baby aisle looking at all the options when a helpful clerk approached (first clue that this was obviously not at walmart lol) . She asked if I needed help and I explained I was trying to figure out what size diaper to buy. She asked boy or girl...I said girl. She asked how much she weighed.....I said, "oh, about a thousand pounds......."


rofl, I'd have paid money to see the look on the ladies face!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I feel like a bit of a cheated....my stories aren't from walmart......I refuse to enter our local branch of the evil empire unless there is just no other choice......my blood pressure can't take walmart lol.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I had to dig this one back up after going to WM this evening...

Bought a poop load of groceries, we spent over 2 hours in there tonight stocking up on goodies for this weeks madness. Have a Fest going on and we'll have at least 10 friends crashing the house, gotta feed em up ya know!

So, get ready to pay when hub FREAKS OUT because he forgot some "important" stuff... I tell him I'll finish and load, go take care of business. What did he go buy????

Shotgun shells
Duct Tape
Plastic Sheeting
And Paint Brushes/Rollers
:shock::shock::shock::shock::shock::shock:

At least he used a card so they can trace it if I go missing. :lol:


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> I had to dig this one back up after going to WM this evening...
> 
> Bought a poop load of groceries, we spent over 2 hours in there tonight stocking up on goodies for this weeks madness. Have a Fest going on and we'll have at least 10 friends crashing the house, gotta feed em up ya know!
> 
> ...


This^^^ ROCKS. Am literally dying laughing. Hope you are still, um, "with" us, FlyGap! :0)


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

FlyGap said:


> I had to dig this one back up after going to WM this evening...
> 
> Bought a poop load of groceries, we spent over 2 hours in there tonight stocking up on goodies for this weeks madness. Have a Fest going on and we'll have at least 10 friends crashing the house, gotta feed em up ya know!
> 
> ...


You know there is a cashier somewhere wondering exactly what is gonna happen at your house :clap::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Still here!
Don't exactly know what the shells and the tape are for??
Oh well, if I go missing everyone will know because he will starve to death....
He was cracking up as we drove off, went through the same line as I did and the nice lady didn't even bat an eye!


----------



## Fahntasia (Dec 19, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> I had to dig this one back up after going to WM this evening...
> 
> Bought a poop load of groceries, we spent over 2 hours in there tonight stocking up on goodies for this weeks madness. Have a Fest going on and we'll have at least 10 friends crashing the house, gotta feed em up ya know!
> 
> ...


^^ best one ive heard all day BAHAHAHAHA!!


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

I always get some odd looks going to stores/gas stations in riding gear. At least my college is a small ag school though so it's not weird that a lot of girls are usually dressed in riding gear. And a lot of both genders are dressed in various other farm clothing.
I did get some weird looks at the airport once though... I had moved my pocket knives from my jeans to my purse after leaving the barn, and forgot by the time I was at the airport. soo I tried to go through security and obviously my purse had to go through the xray scanner. And there was my large pocket knife (a cool one my mom had gotten me while on vacation even). So the TSA guy took it and asked if that was all and I said 'yep, should be'. sooo they ran my purse through again.. and I had another, smaller knife in another pocket. Ooopsss. He did not look impressed. I tried to explain I was a horse kid and knives are required for barns but he just took them and left. 
They did let me go through and get my flight eventually though


----------

